# How do "You" display your collection?



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

As with a lot of you, my collection of collectable and fine wood slingshots is forever growing. My boot box is really getteng too small. Also I don't want any of my "high end" frames getting scratched. I would also like an easy to access display that I can show and still be easy to access when I want to shoot. And visible to visitors to my home.
Im trying to find a display a style that will suit my home, This is a corner of my dining room and is typical of the style of my home.








Anyone???


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

nice place you got there









heres my display, i'v got a few more catapults on the way, and theres a few more i will be getting soon, -- gamekeeper john


































just ignore the air freshener, my girlfriends got them all over the house, and the plug in one's in every socket lol, she's a cleaning nut lol, i'm not allowed in the house when i'v been in the workshop until i strip off first hahaha, -- gamekeeper john


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thanks!
I really like the display case idea. That's currently what we're using for our creepy curio and small taxidermy pieces. 
That's am amazing collection of frames that you have there!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I support the ones I think look great, on little nails on the wall. I only have a few pics and things around at mine, so they look lovely ... sorry, no pics.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

definately gotta be hanginng from the antlers!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Lol, my wife is not "that" cool.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

We live in a small house, with no basement. My polebarn is not heated yet, nor very organized. Our work area (where the computer is) is pretty cluttered. I need to provide a space for my collection, but it hasn't hit me on the head yet, as to where to place them.

Nice displays above!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I posted this a while back, it's the back wall of my office by the door where I can just grab whatever catches my eye and walk out with it. My catchbox was about 10 yards from the door, till a tree landed on it. I'm gonna get around to replacing it one of these days, really.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I posted this a while back, it's the back wall of my office by the door where I can just grab whatever catches my eye and walk out with it. My catchbox was about 10 yards from the door, till a tree landed on it. I'm gonna get around to replacing it one of these days, really.


That's a pretty cool collection!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Hmmm...these are all awesome displays. 
I'm thinking of maybe doing a shadow box/case display with a glass front. Nothing too fancy, as a matter of fact I'm thinking something rustic or antique looking. Maybe framed?


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Here is what I came up with, and it's wife friendly! 
I bought this from a thrift store for 20bucks and re wired and re painted it. It has some other things in it for now to add to the antique look, with NO girly wife stuff


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> nice place you got there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of nasty smelling things but something neutral isn't disagreeable. Your sweety might want to read the article in the link, especially if you have kids. Namely #4.http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44258903/ns/health-health_care/#.Tlr3UnNWZq4

One of my favorite sayings I heard is; "science isn't better than nature." We have a nose for a reason and smells tell us something. If it can be smelled, negatively, perhaps we would need to do something about it instead of covering it up. Not saying you and your girl are dirty, lots of very clean people I know like the "extra" smells.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I made these display hangers for my slingshots:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is Cool Duke...

Nice collection of _Taxidermy Slingshots _


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's my mirror back display cabinet, the good thing about working at a furniture shop is I get everything cheap lol, been meaning to install a down light but in the mean time this works.. and sorry about these phone taken photos, they don' appear very nice..


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Here's my mirror back display cabinet, the good thing about working at a furniture shop is I get everything cheap lol, been meaning to install a down light but in the mean time this works.. and sorry about these phone taken photos, they don' appear very nice..


thats a great collection you got there







john


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

those are some cool display hangers. did you modify something into those, or made it from scratch?

LGD


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> those are some cool display hangers. did you modify something into those, or made it from scratch?
> 
> LGD


 I made them, I have a bending fixture for making the basic pattern, then each one is tweaked a little to fit each slingshot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's mine, with about half my collection on it. Got to make another board.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Here's mine, with about half my collection on it. Got to make another board.
> 
> View attachment 10544


nice collection u have there


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow.... those cases/ displays are amazing!!! Frankly mine are all strewn around the house in boxes and in various hunting bags. To be honest I've never thought to display them. I may need to try to change that.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Wow.... those cases/ displays are amazing!!! Frankly mine are all strewn around the house in boxes and in various hunting bags. To be honest I've never thought to display them. I may need to try to change that.


I hear you; I only have a few in the case at the moment, the rest are either next to my target box because i shoot them so often that i dont want to case them or in miscellaneous "junk" drawers around the house


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I didn't knpw they was supposed to be displayed, I keep whatever I'm not shooting at the time in a shoebox, or under m' truck seat, or endtable, or in m' sock, I just shoot bout all of them bout all the time-Hmmmm- "display", never even thought bout it, guess i only got bout 10 or 12 cattys


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> Here's mine, with about half my collection on it. Got to make another board.
> 
> View attachment 10544


nice collection u have there








[/quote]

Thank you, kind Sir. I hope to add one of yours, someday. You make some gorgeous slingshots.

Henry


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

there all awesome i need to get a cabinet


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

mckee said:


> there all awesome i need to get a cabinet


Yup, they seem to be pretty inexpensive at thrift stores. Then refinish it to suit your taste. Is a fun project.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have a few drying right now and i have 5 that are not on the wall yet because they are not done.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

bj000 said:


> i have a few drying right now and i have 5 that are not on the wall yet because they are not done.


Nice collection.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice collection Bj... you need more nails in future


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i picked up a box of assorted lol


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice display duke. Like the stands. I only have a few so I have them hanging next to my back door, where I do most of my target shooting from. They hang by the pouches to keep the bands and pouches nice and straight.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Here are a few of my Shooters, I don't display them but I do play with them.

http://youtu.be/LT25u_n4rSQ


----------

